# 2000 Tundra Plow Ideas Needed



## boo-ya!

I first posted in the Non-Commercial section, but then realized i could jump right into the Import Truck section and decided that i would pursue regular accounts next season .I've seen a few threads reviewing plow possibilities for the 2000-2005 Tundra series, but thought i start a fresh one with my details. I understand a lighter weight plow is recommended, and i've seen several brands named.

I'm in Maine, and I see mostly Fisher and BOSS plows on Ford, GMC and Dodge and I've seen a few small plows on Tacoma's.

I'm trying to get set up for next season, but i want to get as much info collected as i can now. The plow would be used for about 6-10 residential driveways, say 50-100ft 

It seems like my best options are to consider the following plows:

SnoWay
Blizzard
Homesteader by Fisher
Curtis

But, what about BOSS and Fisher? What can the Tundra really handle? 

This is new territory for me and I'll be learning as I go.

Dave


----------



## MileHigh

First I would check the FGAWR, RGAWR, and GAWR on the door jamb of your truck.
My guesses would be that the front is around the 3500-3800#, the rear about the same, and the whole truck in the mid 6000# range. You do this so you know how much weight you can load your truck up with and not overload it. My guess would be anywhere from a 400-650# plow will suit your needs well. Make sure you run at least front timbrens on your truck to keep from bottoming out if you get a bigger plow..also don't forget some ballast weight behind your rear axle against your tailgate, I would go about 3/4's of the weight of your plow in ballast. JMO


----------



## boo-ya!

bladescape2 - thanks for the information. In light of that information, i'm still curious to see what details users have on plows in the 400 - 650 lbs range (i.e. Blizzard, Boss, Fisher, SnoWay, etc)

Unfortunately, i don't have a SnoWay dealer in my immediate area, but i know SnoWay is always working to expand their distribution network in the Northeast.


----------



## MileHigh

Go with any major brand...The biggest issue is the dealer support.
So I would suggest as others on here suggest as well, to find a real good dealer, and then pick your plow out from what they have to offer. I would stick with either western, fisher, boss, hiniker, meyer though. (There might be a real good snowbear dealer there)-DON"T RECOMMEND THOSE AT ALL.-jmo Although a sno-way would have been a nice application 
for your truck.


----------



## oman1999

I was a non-believer at first but I have been kicking azz with my Super-Plow on my F150.

I can do everything a front plow can on driveways, plus I don't have the extra wear and tear on the front end of my truck. I'm considering installing a front receiver hitch and a 300# Buyer's salter for my F150. Would be pretty cool and I could just run the controll wires in to the cab through the passenger side.


----------



## boo-ya!

bladescape2 - your input is solid and very applicable for me. Having a good dealer will be key for me, as i'll be educating myself on the mechanical aspects of whatever i purchase - meaning, i'll need solid support for some time after the initial purchase.

I'm not considering Snowbear because i'm confident the Tunrdra can handle something better. And i want a set up that allows me to expand from personal use to a small account base if i choose to go that route


----------



## boo-ya!

ANY TUNDRA OWNERS OUT THERE? 

Can you post info on the equipment you use?


----------



## Tuck11

*2000 Tundra plow*

I have a 2000 Tundra V8 which I bought new in 2000, I also bought a Snow-way 24D the same year, have used this plow every year since. I used to have 25 residential accounts, plowed these for three years with this setup, no problems.
I did need to put in spring stiffeners in the front springs to help keep the front from dropping too much, the Tundra had a soft front end but now you can get Timbrens for the front.

I will use my plow again today.

When I bought my truck in 2000, Snow-Way was the people offering a setup for this truck.

Hope this helps.

Mike

2000 Tundra
2000 Snow-Way 24D

If you do get a Snow-Way get one with the down pressure option.


----------



## boo-ya!

Tuck11 - good info, thanks. 

My only issue with SnoWay is simply that they don't have a good dealer presence in Maine (at least not in my area). I like the info i'm reading on their equiptment, but it probably won't work out for me.

I do have a BOSS dealer in town and i spoke with them yesterday. They've got the new Sport-Duty Poly in 7' or 7'6" for use on a 2000 Tundra. It probably weighs about 75-100# more than the SnoWay, but i think the truck can handle it. But, i won't hesitate to get Timbrens for the front if necessary

It's good to hear from another Tundra owner 

Thanks!


----------



## MileHigh

Oh yeah..go with the boss for sure...that 75#-100# extra is a good thing. Protect your front end, and I think you'll be surprised about how good your truck will plow. Ballast is key. I don't know how wide your truck is, but I would recommend the 7.6. The extra length will give you tire clearance when your plow is at full angle. Meaning when windrowing snow your tires won't drive over any unplowed snow, I think with the 7.0 at full angle plowing you'll be hitting snow.


----------



## Tuck11

If you do decide to go with the Boss, go with the larger blade size, you will be much happier.
You will definitely need something for the front end, mine rides about 2-3 inches off the ground with out any thing to stiffen the front end and if the boss is 100 lbs heavier.

when plowing my accounts I put about 400 lbs in the box for added weight, but now that I am only plowing my drive, I do not us any weight. The Tundra has plenty of power, it pushed anything I tried, within reason.

Mike

2000 Tundra
2000 Snow-Way 24D


----------



## MileHigh

Most of the time it's not engine torque or horsepower...It's traction. Do it right...run ballast, get snow tires. IMO it is embarrissing to lose traction, not to mention bad for your tranny. So don't worry about the motor...if it's v-8 your totally fine. worry about your traction!!JMO


----------



## Zack1978

The local Toyota has an 08 Double CAb Tundra 5.7 on their lot with a Sno-Way mounted. It was their "clear" poly blade I guess, and it was VERY thin IMHO. It looked as if some ice or hard pack could crack it very easy!


Zack


----------



## boo-ya!

Given the access to the BOSS dealer, i'm leaning heavily towards the 7'6" Sport Duty. And, that info on the wider blade is helpful.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Zack don't let the thickness fool you. Had a 26 series on a 1500 series Dodge. Plowing with the truck for a full season. That blade will outperform any other blade weight to weight. Sure it looks thin but the blade is ultra duable and light on the front end of smaler trucks. Trust me that blade was used in the toughest situaltions including a 250 space parking lot!!! You might crease the poly but it will NOT crack. To me Snoway offers the best blade for smaller applications. Plus the DP is the best!!

DAFF


----------



## Remerson

Do you have the TRD front springs? If not, then I suggest you install them rather than go with the Timbrens. The Timbrens on the front of our trucks really rattle your teeth. If you have a TRD Tundra, then you are good to go with any 7 to 7 1/2 foot plow.


----------



## boo-ya!

Yes to the TDR front spring question.

At this point, the plan is to go with the 7'6" Sport Duty BOSS. The dealer is local, opens early on weekdays during the season for urgent repair, etc.


----------



## Remerson

That sounds like a good set up to me. The TRD springs are plenty strong and you shouldn't see much drop of the front end. I plow with 400 lbs of ballast behind the rear wheels.


----------



## Tuck11

Remerson;534311 said:


> That sounds like a good set up to me. The TRD springs are plenty strong and you shouldn't see much drop of the front end. I plow with 400 lbs of ballast behind the rear wheels.


I do have the TRD package on my 2000 Tundra. No really sure how the Boss frame looks but my Snow-way frame sits about 3-4 inches from the ground with the plow raised, I do bottom the frame out if I hit any dips, bumps, in the roads/driveways with the plow raised,( I also run about 400lbs of ballast)
Guess you will have to wait until you have plow installed and make the call on stiffing the front end after you see if you bottom out.
You will be happy on how this truck preforms.

Mike
2000 Tundra 
2000 Snow-Way 24D


----------



## boo-ya!

Tuck11 - you dont' have Timbrens in the Tundra? It seems even some GMC, Dodge and Ford guys are installing them to avoid dipping in the front end.


----------



## Tuck11

boo-ya!;535278 said:


> Tuck11 - you dont' have Timbrens in the Tundra? It seems even some GMC, Dodge and Ford guys are installing them to avoid dipping in the front end.


I used spring stiffeners in my front springs, those little blocks that twist into the springs. I used two per side just for the plowing season and would remove them in spring.
Now that I only use my plow for my personal drive and road I don't use them at all but the front definitely drops when I raise the plow 
I take off the plow when I'm done so I am not driving it on any roads.

Mike

2000 Tundra
2000 Snow-Way 24D


----------



## Remerson

Tuck, I'm surprised that you had a problem with front end dip. I would have thought your set up wouldn't be very heavy. My front end dips about an inch with the plow raised, but I don't see that as a problem (and apparently neither does my Tundra - no issues after 4 seasons of plowing).

I have a 2002 AC and we have the same suspension set up. The only difference is the 1" spacers I put outside the coil to account for the dip.

I am running a Pathfinder Plow. Similar to a Meyer.


----------



## Nascar24

Hi

Here's a 7.5' Diamond MDII Plus ( plow in the middle) the total package weighs approx 730lbs, if your truck can handle it with a set of Timbrens and balast it can be yours for $2500 as a complete package for your 2000 Toyota Tundra.
Call me if your interested 508 753 6617


----------

